# Toxic plants



## Charné (May 26, 2014)

Can anyone provide me with a list of toxic plants or useful websites? Thank you in advance!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have a live terrarium for my crested gecko and had to look up all sorts of plants. Here is a list that I used and it translates well over to small mammals.

http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/showthread.php?38868-Plants-master-list-(rhac-safe)


----------



## trivvv (Aug 22, 2016)

i would like to put an ivy plant in with my hedgie-- is ivy toxic to them??


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

This thread is over a year old. It gets confusing bringing up old posts as often the posters are no longer active. 
However, I believe the answer to your question is in the link above.


----------

